# new akc championship title!!



## gsdwindborne (May 25, 2010)

ch.hunt's sincerely your's,ofa,excellent hips,normal elbows,aka,"sisco"completed his requirements for his akc championship,this past wknd.in mi.,he was owner handled to all of his pts.,by yours truly!now its time for obedience&herding titles.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Congrats!:congratulations:


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Very Awesome!!!:congratulations:

I would love to see pictures!!


----------



## gsdwindborne (May 25, 2010)

have to wait for win photo,from show photographer,will post when it arrives,just joined,i also have czech import working dogs,and yes they are a whole different,ballgame.if i had my way i would be working&showing dogs,24-7.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

gsdwindborne said:


> have to wait for win photo,from show photographer,will post when it arrives,just joined,i also have czech import working dogs,and yes they are a whole different,ballgame.if i had my way i would be working&showing dogs,24-7.


Congrats!

and why are typing weird?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsdwindborne said:


> ch.hunt's sincerely your's,ofa,excellent hips,normal elbows,aka,"sisco"completed his requirements for his akc championship,this past wknd.in mi.,he was owner handled to all of his pts.,by yours truly!now its time for obedience&herding titles.


Congrats!!! But what is this about 'obedience and herding'???

What about AGILITY!!! :wild:


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> and why are typing weird?


Some people just type that way, maybe they were in a hurry.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

emjworks05 said:


> Some people just type that way, maybe they were in a hurry.


lol.ok. I was thinking that.lol.


----------



## gsdwindborne (May 25, 2010)

we have a yng. czech/working line bitch with rally titles,in training for agility with my 26 yr. old son,i am a full time groomer/dog show handler(all-breed),and have the littersister to this bitch training for narcotics,if there were more hrs. in the day,i would pursue this with sisco,as i love agility also.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

gsdwindborne said:


> we have a yng. czech/working line bitch with rally titles,in training for agility with my 26 yr. old son,i am a full time groomer/dog show handler(all-breed),and have the littersister to this bitch training for narcotics,if there were more hrs. in the day,i would pursue this with sisco,as i love agility also.


sounds interesting.lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsdwindborne said:


> we have a yng. czech/working line bitch with rally titles,in training for agility with my 26 yr. old son,i am a full time groomer/dog show handler(all-breed),and have the littersister to this bitch training for narcotics,if there were more hrs. in the day,i would pursue this with sisco,as i love agility also.


HEY gsdwindborne, can you do us a favor? Go up to the User CP and put your GENERAL location? That way is shows up with your avatar on each post. And maybe I'll know if I get to see you at a nearby agility trial (near PA) or not (from somewhere way far away!).


----------

